# Just what I needed another CZ?



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw this one, a P01 Omega with a convertible ambidextrous de-cocker/safety and just hadda' have it. It came with a de-cocker mechanism installed that can be swapped out for the safety. The parts for the safety are included with the gun. With the safety installed it can be carried in condition one cocked and locked or DA/SA. With the de-cocker installed, DA/SA like a Sig P229. It also has an improved trigger system over the previous design. I've only dry fired it. In DA I can't tell the difference between it and my original P01. In SA it feels lighter. The de-cocking lever is much easier to engage over the old design. It puts your thumb right where it's supposed to be. The old design is rather awkward as you have to move your thumb back when you engage it. The hammer is easier to manually cock over the old design.I plan on taking it out this weekend for a trial run.

No, I don't have any intentions of putting a suppressor on it. The main reason why I bought this gun is because I like the looks of it.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

It’s an awesome looking pistol and bet the recoil is almost nonexistent!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> *It's an awesome looking pistol* and bet the recoil is almost nonexistent!


Thank You!

That's primarily why I bought it. I have other CZ's as well, indeed they're great shooting pistols with little recoil.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Looking and interested in the CZ P10C even though I already have a Glock 45 9mm.

The pistol feels great in my and it’s a great looking pistol. It’s between that and a Sig 365 XL


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Looking and interested in the CZ P10C even though I already have a Glock 45 9mm.
> 
> The pistol feels great in my and it's a great looking pistol. It's between that and a Sig 365 XL


I've got a P365, that I haven't even fired yet but I was disappointed to read that there have been problems with it and the XL version. You might want to look into that.

I've never had issues with any of my Sigs. I took a chance and bought this one because of it's compact size and 10+1 capacity. It's the ideal pocket pistol, lightweight and holds a lot of rounds for its size. Based on what I've read I don't know whether I could trust it? I made the same mistake when I bought a Kimber Solo. It's a nice well made gun, perfect for pocket carry but doesn't work worth a shit. Which is a shame because I really liked the fit and feel of that gun.

I plan on putting a few hundred rounds out of the P365 before I attempt to carry it. It's my opinion that a gun should work straight outta' the box without having to put a coupla' hundred dollars worth of ammo through it first. A gun should also have to work with all different types of ammo. Consumers shouldn't have to go out and try several different types to find out which type works.

At least with the Kimber Solo they specifically recommended using 124 or 147 grain factory ammo. Mine did not work well with either. It jammed on every fourth round regardless of ammo or using different magazines. One of my friends has had three Solo's with the same problem. Why he bought three is beyond me? Maybe he was hoping that at least one would work? It's no coincidence that Kimber no longer makes that gun. Consumers were their de facto beta testers.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I have read about the 365 issues and have also heard the XL had a few with failure to return to battery and not sure if they’ve been corrected. I posted that question on this sight but have not received any feedback. I don’t want a pistol with issues since I’m spoiled with my first pistol, a Glock. I’ve shot over 1K rounds with all types of on-sale ammo and never had even one failure to fire, Zero! My friends new Ruger 1911 has had dozens already but perhaps it needs to break in!

The grip on the 365 is too short for my large hand and I did shoot the XL at the range and it does work well. I do like the Glock 43x but there’s no picatinny rail and I would like that option and the grip is just a wee bit long for CC. You can see how particular I am! I’m hoping the CZ P10 C might be my dream pistol❗


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I have read about the 365 issues and have also heard the XL had a few with failure to return to battery and not sure if they've been corrected. I posted that question on this sight but have not received any feedback. I don't want a pistol with issues since I'm spoiled with my first pistol, a Glock. I've shot over 1K rounds with all types of on-sale ammo and never had even one failure to fire, Zero! My friends new Ruger 1911 has had dozens already but perhaps it needs to break in!
> 
> The grip on the 365 is too short for my large hand and I did shoot the XL at the range and it does work well. I do like the Glock 43x but there's no picatinny rail and I would like that option and the grip is just a wee bit long for CC. You can see how particular I am! I'm hoping the CZ P10 C might be my dream pistol❗


I'm 6 ft. tall and indeed the P365 does have a small grip that's what makes it an ideal pocket pistol. It comes with an extended 12 round magazine which increases the length of the grip. I also have a flush fitting 10 round plus a 10 round with a finger extension. But regardless of magazine it still feels small at least in my hand.

Well you've made a really good choice for a first pistol. You rarely if ever hear of any problems with a Glock regardless of model.

Of all the polymer framed pistols it's my opinion that HK makes thee best one's on the market today. Especially their VP series. It would definitely be worth your while to check them out.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Those are some awesome looking pistols but I have no knowledge regarding their popularity, service availability, etc however I will start to do my research.

I’m assuming you have one?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Those are some awesome looking pistols but I have no knowledge regarding their popularity, service availability, etc however I will start to do my research.
> 
> I'm assuming you have one?


No I don't have one, I have six. 

HK was the first company to come out with a polymer framed pistol the VP 70. They are a premier German defense and law enforcement manufacturer who's products are used by military and law enforcement agencies throughout the world. The have a solid reputation for durability, performance, and longevity. In the United States their pistols are used by ICE and the TSA . The Secret Service, SOCOM, the FBI and SWAT teams utilize the HK MP5 submachine gun.

Mine have all worked straight outta' the box with all types of ammo without any malfunctions whatsoever. They are so well balanced and comfortable to shoot. The VP series come with interchangeable grip panels and back straps. The grip frame feels like it was molded specifically to fit your hand.

You don't have to take my word for it. Once you do your research you'll find very few if any negative complaints regarding HK products. They are indeed that good. My only complaint is that as of yet they do not make a VP 45 or better yet a VP 45 SK. The SK stands for Sub Kompact.

The HK VP9 SK comes with one 10 round flush fit magazine and one 10 round with a finger extension. A 13 round magazine is also available. The full size VP 9 comes with two 15 round magazines. Those magazines can also be used in the VP9 SK with or without an optional spacer. They come with or without night sites (optional).

HKparts.net sells all kinds of parts and accessories for HK products. Including magazine extension kits for up to 30 rounds. From left to right, 10 round with finger extension, 13 round and 15 round VP 9 SK and VP 9 magazines.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

OMG, you are actually the owner of that great selection of pistols!! There are not enough days in the week to enjoy shooting all of those. I will start looking at that brand and hopefully Gander Outdoors or Sportsman’s Warehouse deals with them or better yet, the Range store that I belong to in Roanoke sells them. I did look at their rental options for 9mm and they do have one H&K that’s list as tactical before the model number. Thanks for the info and I’m sure I will be asking you some questions once I’ve started looking into these pistols. 
Meanwhile, I’m really envious, thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> OMG, you are actually the owner of that great selection of pistols!! There are not enough days in the week to enjoy shooting all of those. I will start looking at that brand and hopefully Gander Outdoors or Sportsman's Warehouse deals with them or better yet, the Range store that I belong to in Roanoke sells them. I did look at their rental options for 9mm and they do have one H&K that's list as tactical before the model number. Thanks for the info and I'm sure I will be asking you some questions once I've started looking into these pistols.
> Meanwhile, I'm really envious, thanks!


You're quite welcome my friend! Glad to be of service.

I know that Sportsman's Warehouse here in Arizona carries the HK line of pistols. The VP's go for around $630. The tactical model has a threaded barrel and probably goes for more. They come in black, flat dark earth, olive green and blue/gray.

I think that once you handle and fire one of these your Glock will be relegated to your safe. That's not to disparage Glocks, they're great dependable pistols. I've got a few of those too. But with an HK you'll be going from a Cadillac to a Rolls Royce. When you compare prices they're really not much more than a comparable Glock. A new G19 or G17 goes for around $540.

Guns are kinda' like potato chips. You can't eat just one.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

You're out of control, desertman, but in a good way. 
Isn't it nice to live in a country where you can go out and buy a gun just because you want to?
Many people in other countries do not have that right so just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> *You're out of control, desertman*, but in a good way.
> Isn't it nice to live in a country where you can go out a buy a gun just because you want to?
> Many people in other countries do not have that right so just keep doing what you're doing.


You're not the first to tell me that. I'm lucky to have a wife that puts up with me. In fact she encourages me. It could be worse though, some people spend their money on drugs, alcohol and cigarettes and they've got nothing to show for it. I have a few relatives that did just that. One didn't make it past 30. My father used to say about him that he took a perfectly good body and wasted it.

This country is nice because of people such as yourself that fought to keep it that way. Now that's really something to be proud of. Thanks for your service!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> You're not the first to tell me that. I'm lucky to have a wife that puts up with me. In fact she encourages me. It could be worse though, some people spend their money on drugs, alcohol and cigarettes and they've got nothing to show for it. I have a few relatives that did just that. One didn't make it past 30. My father used to say about him that he took a perfectly good body and wasted it.
> 
> This country is nice because of people such as yourself that fought to keep it that way. Now that's really something to be proud of. Thanks for your service!


You are entirely welcome and thank you for your comment.

You are indeed lucky to have a wife who not only tolerates your hobby but encourages it. Hang on to her, you got one of the good ones.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

desertman said:


> You're not the first to tell me that. I'm lucky to have a wife that puts up with me. In fact she encourages me. It could be worse though, some people spend their money on drugs, alcohol and cigarettes and they've got nothing to show for it. I have a few relatives that did just that. One didn't make it past 30. My father used to say about him that he took a perfectly good body and wasted it.
> 
> This country is nice because of people such as yourself that fought to keep it that way. Now that's really something to be proud of. Thanks for your service!


We are both blessed with Wive's that have the same attitude. They realize that you actually earn money that does not automatically become theirs be cause they married you. I'm really amazed at the number of Men that will go on a Forum and brag how "They snuck one past the Old Lady" and "Hid enough cash so the Wife will never know". What a thing to brag about! Are you 10 years old? My last buy, a Springfield Hellcat, went like this: I was looking at one at a Stock & Field store and my Wife said "That's a nice little gun. You should buy it. It's close to Christmas, buy yourself a gift." There was a 10% discount so who was I to argue?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> You are entirely welcome and thank you for your comment.
> 
> You are indeed lucky to have a wife who not only tolerates your hobby but encourages it. Hang on to her, you got one of the good ones.


She's even helped me tear cars apart and put them back together. I am pretty damn lucky to have her that's for sure. I knew her since we were kids and we've been inseparable ever since. We even worked for the same company (a commercial printer) until they went out of business. I then went to a trucking school and learned to drive tractor trailers figuring we could do that as a husband and wife team. But instead started a home based business using computers doing graphic design. As it turned out losing our jobs was one of the best things that ever happened to us.

I have so much respect and admiration for America's veterans. I'm kind of ashamed to admit that I never served. I signed up for the draft as required by law but was never called as the Vietnam War was winding down and my draft number was high. My 1st cousin joined the Air Force and made a career out of it, he was part of NORAD, so did his son (my other cousin) who joined the Navy. He became an aircraft mechanic stateside and then served on the Harry S. Truman. My father too was in the Air Force, he served stateside during the Korean War as an electronics technician.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> You're not the first to tell me that. I'm lucky to have a wife that puts up with me. In fact she encourages me. It could be worse though, some people spend their money on drugs, alcohol and cigarettes and they've got nothing to show for it. I have a few relatives that did just that. One didn't make it past 30. My father used to say about him that he took a perfectly good body and wasted it.
> 
> This country is nice because of people such as yourself that fought to keep it that way. Now that's really something to be proud of. Thanks for your service!


I've seen that money smoked up, gambled, etc.
You got that right. +1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> We are both blessed with Wive's that have the same attitude. They realize that you actually earn money that does not automatically become theirs be cause they married you. I'm really amazed at the number of Men that will go on a Forum and brag how "They snuck one past the Old Lady" and "Hid enough cash so the Wife will never know". What a thing to brag about! Are you 10 years old? My last buy, a Springfield Hellcat, went like this: I was looking at one at a Stock & Field store and my *Wife said "That's a nice little gun. You should buy it.* It's close to Christmas, buy yourself a gift." There was a 10% discount so who was I to argue?
> View attachment 17810


My wife is the same damn way! She too likes to go out and wander around in the desert and go shooting. We both consider guns and ammo to be good investments especially if the shit ever hits the fan or in the event of a complete societal breakdown. They'll be more valuable than currency. Whether that happens or not is anyone's guess? Plus we both like going to our local gun store and shoot the breeze with our friends that work there.

Yeah, I've heard people bad mouth their wives before. When I hear that I can only think: "Then what the f*** did you get married for?" Then there are those that for some reason or the other things turn sour. My aunt and uncle were like that. He was a drunken cop, and cheated on her. But come hell or high water she stuck with him until he died. A lot of people were afraid of him because of his imposing size and mean disposition. As a child he was brought up in Hell's Kitchen in New York City, I think that had a lot to do with it. He should never have been a cop that's for sure and got away with a lot of crap because of it. That crap probably still happens today?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I've seen that money smoked up, gambled, etc.
> You got that right. +1


Oh, I did my share of partying alright, starting at 14. There's been times when I wondered how I ever got the f*** home. Been in a few drunken brawls too, I guess it was all a part of growing up? Hanging out with the wrong crowd didn't help either. But it got to the point in my early twenties that I'd had enough of that sh*t and gave it up. Fortunately for me I never got into an accident or ever smoked. I know some people that are heavy smokers and it's taken its toll on them.

I don't mean to brag but I was always good with mechanics. So were a lot of my friends, they too used to party, but once we started fixing up cars the less and less we partied. We'd found something more constructive to do with our time and money. We'd put on some tunes, rock out and help each other with our cars. Some of our friends never grew up. My wife and I would often talk about them as they have absolutely nothing to show for all of those wasted years.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> I'm 6 ft. tall and indeed the P365 does have a small grip that's what makes it an ideal pocket pistol. It comes with an extended 12 round magazine which increases the length of the grip. I also have a flush fitting 10 round plus a 10 round with a finger extension. But regardless of magazine it still feels small at least in my hand.
> 
> Well you've made a really good choice for a first pistol. You rarely if ever hear of any problems with a Glock regardless of model.
> 
> ...


Today after shooting at the range, I wandered into the range store to drool for 30 minutes or so. I immediately spotted a used CZ 10C and was able to check it out. It felt good in my hand, a nice looking pistol but the mag release tab was a bit finicky.
next, I spotted a new H&K VP9sv. I also got to check out that pistol and found the grip to be too short for my large hand. Along side that pistol in the case was the larger 9VP. That pistol felt Awesome in my big mitt, it just felt great, more comfortable and natural than my Glock 45. I loved the pistol except got the mag release. It seems I can't release it from a normal grip and I need to move my hand grip to reach and activate the release. It was the same for my buddy who's hands are even larger than mine. He's about 6' -6" in height. I don't think that would be a deal killer for me, I'd still like to own one but the price is up there. I also tried a Sig 320 and that's a really comfortable pistol as well.
Anyway, I now understand your love for H&K firearms, they are really awesome from all that I have read and felt with my own two hands❗


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Today after shooting at the range, I wandered into the range store to drool for 30 minutes or so. I immediately spotted a used CZ 10C and was able to check it out. It felt good in my hand, a nice looking pistol but the mag release tab was a bit finicky.
> next, I spotted a new H&K VP9sv. I also got to check out that pistol and found the grip to be too short for my large hand. Along side that pistol in the case was the larger 9VP. That pistol felt Awesome in my big mitt, it just felt great, more comfortable and natural than my Glock 45. *I loved the pistol except got the mag release. It seems I can't release it from a normal grip and I need to move my hand grip to reach and activate the release.* It was the same for my buddy who's hands are even larger than mine. He's about 6' -6" in height. I don't think that would be a deal killer for me, I'd still like to own one but the price is up there. I also tried a Sig 320 and that's a really comfortable pistol as well.
> Anyway, I now understand your love for H&K firearms, they are really awesome from all that I have read and felt with my own two hands❗


Yeah, some people like them and some don't.

I use my trigger finger to release the magazine. I actually prefer it to the push button release. On some guns depending on the grip size and configuration, with a push button release I've got to reach with my thumb or turn the pistol slightly in my hand. But either or I've got both types on different guns. Like you I don't consider it much of an issue. I tried some extended push button releases in a few of my guns but found while carrying that they would release the magazine accidentally because they stuck out too far.

I also have a Sig P320 and the ergonomics are great. But it just isn't as well made as the HK it kind of has a toy like feel to it. But maybe that's just me? I'm glad that you had a chance to handle an HK that's the only way you're gonna' find out.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Well at least I’m glad that you got me interested in HK’s even though our savings account might suffer. I do feel the HK‘s have better ergonomics than the Sig’s do.

BTW, what is the long looking control on the right side of the pistol?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickcin said:


> Today after shooting at the range, I wandered into the range store to drool for 30 minutes or so. I immediately spotted a used CZ 10C and was able to check it out. It felt good in my hand, a nice looking pistol but the mag release tab was a bit finicky.
> next, I spotted a new H&K VP9sv. I also got to check out that pistol and found the grip to be too short for my large hand. Along side that pistol in the case was the larger 9VP. That pistol felt Awesome in my big mitt, it just felt great, more comfortable and natural than my Glock 45. *I loved the pistol except got the mag release. It seems I can't release it from a normal grip and I need to move my hand grip to reach and activate the release*. It was the same for my buddy who's hands are even larger than mine. He's about 6' -6" in height. I don't think that would be a deal killer for me, I'd still like to own one but the price is up there. I also tried a Sig 320 and that's a really comfortable pistol as well.
> Anyway, I now understand your love for H&K firearms, they are really awesome from all that I have read and felt with my own two hands❗


I have the same mag release issue with the Glock 30SF that I picked up earlier this month. Even after adjusting my grip the mag release button is difficult to depress so I have to move my hand to get more direct pressure on the release button. I put a couple of drops of gun oil around the button and worked it in and out a few times with the gun laying flat so the oil could run inside. The button works a little smoother now but it is still difficult to depress it enough without adjusting my grip hand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Well at least I'm glad that you got me interested in HK's even though our savings account might suffer. I do feel the HK's have better ergonomics than the Sig's do.
> 
> *BTW, what is the long looking control on the right side of the pistol?*


It's an ambidextrous slide release.


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

If you are interested in a HK VP9, there are plenty out there for closer to the $500-$550 range. If you are good on the web, do a search. There are specific sites that can search out best prices for guns. I don't know if I can post those here, but maybe message me if you are serious about adding a VP9 to your collection. You won't regret it.



Rickcin said:


> Well at least I'm glad that you got me interested in HK's even though our savings account might suffer. I do feel the HK's have better ergonomics than the Sig's do.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Not crazy about how that slide release looks and I guess it didn’t bother my index finger when keeping where it should be when off the trigger ?

If I do buy one online, I guess I need to pay a FFL $40 or so. There is both a Gander Outdoors and a Sportsman Warehouse close to our house, they might deal with them.
Also, are holsters are easy to come by for this pistol ? Not sure if I will get one down the road but I love to know all, of my options.
Im guess you can tell I’m a (older) Newbie? Haha


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Not crazy about how that slide release looks and I guess it didn't bother my index finger when keeping where it should be when off the trigger ?
> 
> If I do buy one online, I guess I need to pay a FFL $40 or so. There is both a Gander Outdoors and a Sportsman Warehouse close to our house, they might deal with them.
> *Also, are holsters are easy to come by for this pistol ?* Not sure if I will get one down the road but I love to know all, of my options.
> Im guess you can tell I'm a (older) Newbie? Haha


Indeed there are both belt and shoulder. Galco makes both. There are probably others as well. There are a lot of holsters out there that fit more than just one make of gun.

I know that Sportsman Warehouse here in Arizona carries HK's line of pistols.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

caanuride said:


> If you are interested in a HK VP9, there are plenty out there for closer to the $500-$550 range. If you are good on the web, do a search. There are specific sites that can search out best prices for guns. I don't know if I can post those here, but maybe message me if you are serious about adding a VP9 to your collection. *You won't regret it.*


That's for sure, they are hands down thee best polymer framed pistols on the market today. They go for about $630 at Sportsman's Warehouse. I paid $575 for mine with tax about $625 at my local gun dealer. Another dealer had them for $550 with tax around $585. Those prices are about the same for a Glock G19. Sure you can find them on line for less, but when you factor in shipping and FFL fees, you can expect to pay those prices. Obviously state and local sales taxes vary from state to state, city to city.

The CZ P10 sells for about $60 less than a VP9. For that extra $60 I'd much rather have an HK.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> That's for sure, they are hands down thee best polymer framed pistols on the market today. They go for about $630 at Sportsman's Warehouse. I paid $575 for mine with tax about $625 at my local gun dealer. Another dealer had them for $550 with tax around $585. Those prices are about the same for a Glock G19. Sure you can find them on line for less, but when you factor in shipping and FFL fees, you can expect to pay those prices. Obviously state and local sales taxes vary from state to state, city to city.
> 
> The CZ P10 sells for about $60 less than a VP9. For that extra $60 I'd much rather have an HK.


The HK does feel a whole lot better in my hand!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> The HK does feel a whole lot better in my hand!


It looks like I'm talkin' you into one? I can't help but rave about HK's they really are that good.

But the way I see it is that if you're in the market for a new gun and are willing to spend between $500 and $550 for one. Another $60 for a better one makes more sense. That's only 3 boxes of ammo. Who knows, later on you may wish you'd bought the HK in the first place?

If at all possible and if you have any doubts maybe you could rent a few of the pistols that you're interested in buying? This way you could see for yourself which one suits your needs best.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> It looks like I'm talkin' you into one? I can't help but rave about HK's they really are that good.
> 
> But the way I see it is that if you're in the market for a new gun and are willing to spend between $500 and $550 for one. Another $60 for a better one makes more sense. That's only 3 boxes of ammo. Who knows, later on you may wish you'd bought the HK in the first place?
> 
> If at all possible and if you have any doubts maybe you could rent a few of the pistols that you're interested in buying? This way you could see for yourself which one suits your needs best.


The range would probably let me try/rent the used VP 9 since it is being sold as used. It has a square small box at the end of the barrel and the Gal said it has something to do with dispersing the pressure?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> The range would probably let me try/rent the used VP 9 since it is being sold as used.* It has a square small box at the end of the barrel* and the Gal said it has something to do with dispersing the pressure?


As hard as I tried I could not find any square small box on mine? The one at the range probably has a threaded barrel with a compensator attached. HKparts.net sells them starting at about $240 and up for both depending on which barrel you get. A threaded barrel and compensator are not sold with the pistol. HK makes a tactical version of the VP9 that comes with the threaded barrel and thread protector for about $200 more than the standard version.

A compensator is theoretically designed to keep the muzzle down, thereby reducing recoil. By redirecting the propellant gases out the top and through the sides of the compensator instead of straight out of the barrel. They're not recommended for shooting at night or in low light conditions as they increase the amount of muzzle flash.

I've never fired a gun with a compensator attached. So I have no idea of how effective they really are? However a lot of people use them for competitive shooting and a lot of "race guns" have them. So they must work to some degree. The compensator also adds some weight up front, that too helps.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

That’s it, exactly what was on that used Tactical VP 9 that is for sale at our local range. Kind of a strange looking device to have on a pistol IMO!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> You're quite welcome my friend! Glad to be of service.
> 
> I know that Sportsman's Warehouse here in Arizona carries the HK line of pistols. The VP's go for around $630. The tactical model has a threaded barrel and probably goes for more. They come in black, flat dark earth, olive green and blue/gray.
> 
> ...


'I just looked on line at our range store and they have the HK VP9, in Flat Earth color with two 15 round mags for $528. That seems like an incredible price!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> 'I just looked on line at our range store and they have the HK VP9, in Flat Earth color with two 15 round mags for $528. That seems like an incredible price!


Santa, are you listening?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> Santa, are you listening?


More like Santa's listening but then I will be listening to the wifey for quite some time and it won't be for my listening pleasure!


----------

